# Why is Text Messaging So Popular?



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2018)

Ever since text messaging was invented, it has proven to be very popular, but I wonder why that is, as it is a step backwards, technologically-speaking, from telephone calls.

It takes more time to type a text message than it does to speak, and text messages cannot convey tone of voice, so what benefit could they possibly offer over a normal telephone call? What does everyone else say about this?


----------



## martryn (Nov 29, 2018)

Seems to me you can send a text, and even if that person is busy, they can then respond at some later time when they aren't busy.

It also slows down conversations so that people have time to formulate thoughts.

You can send nudes via text.

You can have group texts.

You can go back over a text message for information conveyed, such as addresses, telephone numbers, important names, etc.

A text is also less intrusive.  You can communicate without interrupting a person's life, and they can ignore you as long as they want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It takes more time to type a text message than it does to speak, and text messages cannot convey tone of voice, so what benefit could they possibly offer over a normal telephone call? What does everyone else say about this?


Texts aren't formal papers so not really.

"U up?"
"Ye"
"Wanna fk?"
"K"
"Cool"

Phone would still be ringing as this exchange concluded.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

Text is far better for the average person and the average situation. 

-emojis
-sexting
-vids
-regular pics
-no annoying ringing
-read in places where taking a call would be inappropriate
-read and respond at your own leisure


----------



## martryn (Nov 29, 2018)

Thread answered.  Guess we can devolve into flaming each other over semantics.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

martryn said:


> Thread answered.  Guess we can devolve into flaming each other over semantics.



Shut up.


----------



## martryn (Nov 29, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Shut up.



Open down, bitch!  Come at me, brah.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

martryn said:


> Open down, bitch!  Come at me, brah.



I said shut up. Don't make this an issue.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 29, 2018)

Ddj's next thread is what's so good about snapchat?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Ddj's next thread is what's so good about snapchat?



Or, "Why is sex so popular?"


----------



## Lurko (Nov 29, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Or, "Why is sex so popular?"


Why do guys jack off for their girlfriends, I don't understand this.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Why do guys jack off for their girlfriends, I don't understand this.



"Can someone explain to me the purpose behind oral sex? What benefit is there?"


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Or, "Why is sex so popular?"


We said DDJ not Jim.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Nov 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> We said DDJ not Jim.



Ashley?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 30, 2018)

It makes it easier to cheat.

GF: Hey bae, why aren't you answering? Where you at?

You: *Pounding the fuck out of your side chick* Sorry baby. I'm bowling with the boys. It's too loud here, to talk. I'll call you when I'm done.

You: Ps love you<3

GF: Omg I love you too <3<3<3<3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2018)

Bae is the password, use it for Lady J DdJ.


----------



## nobody (Nov 30, 2018)

Because it's a convenient way to avoid a long conversation.


----------



## Karma (Nov 30, 2018)

martryn said:


> You can send nudes via text.


/thread


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2018)

Are you 50 or 30?


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2018)

martryn said:


> You can send nudes via text.


who in their right mind would send nudity in a text message?


----------



## nobody (Nov 30, 2018)

I sent nude pics of myself to some girl on tender who openly gave her digits out to me.


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2018)

If a girl gave me her phone number i wouldn't send her anything.


----------



## nobody (Nov 30, 2018)

It was entertaining.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 30, 2018)

Not exactly the same, but I've noticed at former jobs that older bosses always want you to call when an email would work just fine. I'd rather not play phone tag and it's better to have certain exchanges in writing so you can look back if a miscommunication occurs.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

cobe42 said:


> I sent nude pics of myself to some girl on tender who openly gave her digits out to me.


Tinder*


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd say communication in it's pure form died when Telephones were invented let alone Cell phones.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 1, 2018)

Jim said:


> who in their right mind would send nudity in a text message?


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2018)

Jim said:


> who in their right mind would send nudity in a text message?



Well it's a lot more secure than mailing the fucking things.


----------

